

SAT cards app released by a 17 year old student to slam the vocabulary. - metinsay

&quot;Sat cards&quot; is an app I wrote to help me juggle the vocabulary for my upcoming SAT test.
Its quick and very easy to use and has a clean design.
Features: * 3 Word decks each contain 150 words
          * Self motivating themes
          * Word based questions
          * Daily based statistics 
          * Sound pronunciation
          * word descriptions
          * effective sentences<p>Please be free to let me know what you think as I am a young developer eager to learn from professionals.
To view my app please click on the link below.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;tw&#x2F;app&#x2F;sat-cards&#x2F;id777313732?mt=8
======
bonemachine
Haven't looked at it yet, but very upworthy, from the idea at least. Have you
considered making it configurable for vocabulary sets (or other kinds of
questions)?

